#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Στηρίξεις κλιμάκων

## sundance

Διάφοροι τύποι κλιμάκων και προσομοιώσεις:

*1.*



Το πλατύσκαλο πατάει σε μεσοδοκάρι?



*2.*



Ο μεσαίος κλάδος πατάει σε κεκλιμένο δοκάρι?



*3.*



Η πιο συνηθισμένη περίπτωση, ειδικά σε νέες πολυώροφες οικοδομές.

Συνήθως πατάει στην άνω και κάτω πλάκα απλώς ή διαμορφώνεται κεκλιμένη μεσοδοκός (στο κάτω τμήμα της φωτογραφίας)?

----------


## sundance

Κανείς συνάδελφοι?

Ειδικά η 3η περίπτωση είναι ιδιαίτερα ενδιαφέρουσα.

----------


## Xάρης

Σχεδόν πάντοτε έχω τοιχία γύρω από τη σκάλα. Οπότε τα σκαλοπάτια λειτουργούν ως πρόβολοι και διαστασιολογούνται ανάλογα.

Σε λιγότερες συχνές περιπτώσεις τις στηρίζω σε απέναντι τοιχία/δοκούς οπότε λειτουργούν ως αμφιέρειστες. Η προσομοίωση και η διαστασιολόγηση δεν είναι δύσκολη ούτε σ' αυτή την περίπτωση.

Πιο σπάνια μου έχει τύχει η 3η περίπτωση να στηρίζεται σε δοκό που διέρχεται από το πρώτο και το τελευταίο άνοιγμα.
Στην περίπτωση αυτή την προσομοίωση και τη διαστασιολόγηση την έκανα με γραμμικά στοιχεία δοκού στο χώρο.

----------


## sundance

Η 3η περίπτωση ειναι η πιο συνηθισμένη. Πατάει στην πλάκα άνω και κάτω ορόφου. Δεν είναι πλήρως ελικοειδής αλλά έχει όπως φαίνεται και στο σχήμα, ένα μικρό μέρος της ως έλικα.

Την βλέπω πολύ συχνά. Απορώ πώς την οπλίζουν?

ΥΓ. Χάρη και σε μεζονέτες, βάζεις τοιχία στο κλιμακοστάσιο (σχήμα Π)?

----------


## Xάρης

Σε μεζονέτες συνήθως όχι.
Φροντίζω να έχω ένα τοιχίο στην "πλάτη" της σκάλας.
Σύνηθες είναι να έχω σε δύο πλευρές της σκάλας.

----------


## leo

Συνήθως προσπαθώ και στις κλίμακες να έχω τον λεγόμενο πυρήνα κλιμακοστασίου. 

Προτιμώ να έχω 3 τοιχώματα περιμετρικά της σκάλας όσο, βέβαια είναι αυτό εφικτό.
Διαφορετικά πηγαίνω σε αμφιέριστα μοντέλα. Δοκό πάνω – Δοκό κάτω.

----------


## sundance

> Διαφορετικά πηγαίνω σε αμφιέριστα μοντέλα. Δοκό πάνω – Δοκό κάτω.


Βέβαια έτσι έχεις κοντά υποστυλώματα. (απλά θα διαστασιολογηθούν ως κοντά)

Έχει αντιμετωπίσει κάποιος τέτοια κλίμακα?



Πατάει στα πλατύσκαλα άνω και κάτω ορόφου, χωρίς να διέρχεται δοκός από την παρειά επαφής των κλάδων με το πλατύσκαλο.

----------


## leo

> Βέβαια έτσι έχεις κοντά υποστυλώματα. (απλά θα διαστασιολογηθούν ως κοντά)


Ναι, με έλεγχο κοντού υποστυλώματος και επιπλέον στην εξασφάλιση κοντού υποστυλώματος επιλέγω με προσαύξηση εντατικών μεγεθών, ώστε να εξασφαλιστεί ελαστική συμπεριφορά.

Η τελευταία κλίμακα που παραθέτεις θα την έλυνα με ενισχυμένη ζώνη στο πλατύσκαλο. "Κρυφοδοκός"

p.s.:Δεν μου έχει τύχει.

----------


## sundance

Το θέμα είναι η μορφή όπλισης της σκάλας που αναφέρω...?

Μάλλον για διπλή εσχάρα πάνω-κάτω Φ10/15.

[IMG]http://www.**************/picture.php?albumid=145&pictureid=295[/IMG]

----------


## leo

Όπως το περιγράφεις Sundance είναι, πάνω κάτω κύριος ολισμός Φ10/15 και διανομές (Φ8 ή Φ10) /15 πάνω και κάτω.
 Ουσιαστικά μια εσχάρα Φ10/15 Πάνω-Κάτω.

----------


## sundance

Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα χρειαστούν και συνδετήρες στην έλικα. 

Πάχος πλακός πιστεύω 18 εκ. είναι αρκετό.

ΥΓ. λέω να πάρω τον τόμο 'σκάλες' του beton kalender, ώστε να ησυχάσω μία και καλή. Τον έχει κάποιος? Καλύπτει πλήτως το φάσμα της διαστασιολόγησης κλιμάκων?

----------


## Xάρης

"*Κλίμακες εξ οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος*"
(Στατικοί υπολογισμοί - Κατασκευαστικές Λεπτομέρειες - Εφαρμογές)
Του Παν. Ι. Σπυρόπουλου, έκδοση 1983 του ΑΠΘ

Θα το δανειστείς από τη βιβλιοθήκη του ΑΠΘ.

----------


## sundance

Σε τετοιες σκαλες αναφαρόμυν συνάδελφοι:

έαν εξαιρέσουμε τη 1η που εχει μια στήριξη στο τοιχείο, η 2η ειναι πλήρως ελεύθερη.











Δεν ειναι αμιγώς ελικοειδείς...

Κάποια άλλη άποψη τώρα που έγινα σαφής πλήρως?


ΥΓ. τη 1η που ο ένας της κλάδος πατάει στο τοίχωμα, πώς θα την οπλίζατε?

----------


## Xάρης

Αν σου έλεγα Φ12/15 άνω και κάτω και οπλισμός διανομής Φ8/20 θα σε κάλυπτα;
Στη θέση σου δε θα ήμουν ευχαριστημένος από την απάντησή μου.

Φτιάξε ένα χωρικό προσομοίωμα με γραμμικά στοιχεία, φόρτισέ το με τα αντίστοιχα βάρη μόνιμα και κινητά και προχώρα σε επίλυση και διαστασιολόγηση.

Προσοχή στο γεγονός ότι στην κατασκευή μιας τέτοιας κλίμακας, υπάρχουν σημεία στα οποία το πάχος της μπορεί να βγει πάρα πολύ μικρό.

Το βιβλίο που σου παρέθεσα παραπάνω είναι όλα τα λεφτά.

----------

sundance

----------


## sundance

Θα ανέβω κάποια στιγμή να το βγάλω φωτοτυπίες.

----------


## sundance

σε κλιμακα του 1ου σχηματος, στο ενδιαμεσο πλατυσκαλο θα διαμορφωσω μεσοδοκο.

στην προσομοιωση (φεσπα) στην μεσοδοκο, περνατε και το πλατυσκαλο ως προβολο?

εχω δει να βαζουν τους κλαδους της σκαλας στην οροφη του ισογειου (χαριν απλοποιησης και να μεταφερθουν τα φορτια των κλαδων στην πλακα (ε.ζ)

----------


## Xάρης

Αν η κλίμακα δεν στηρίζεται ως πρόβολος σε τοίχωμα οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος, τότε απαιτείται η προσομοίωσή της (βλ. §Σ.3.2.3.[1])

Σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις πρέπει να προσομοιωθούν και οι μεσοδοκοί και οι κλάδοι ανόδου και καθόδου με γραμμικά στοιχεία δοκών που θα ενώνουν τα διαφορετικά επίπεδα.

Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις, όταν έχουμε τοιχώματα, δεν χρειάζεται ούτε μεσοδοκός, ούτε προσομοιώνεται η σκάλα.

----------


## sundance

αν στην περιπτωση 1 στο φεσπα, βαλω μεσοδοκο για να πατησει το ενδιαμεσο πλατυσκαλο, και οι κλαδοι της σκαλας πατανε σαν διερειστη στην μεσοδοκο και στην ανω δοκο, τοτε υπαρχει θεμα επειδη η πλακα παταει σε διαφορετικα υψομετρα? πρεπει να την δηλωσω σαν κεκλιμενη? επισης πρεπει να δωσω δ=0 στους κομβους των 2 υποστυλωματων που παταει η μεσοδοκος, σωστα?

----------


## Xάρης

Τους κλάδους της σκάλας τους προσομοιώνεις με δοκούς ΧΑΑΠ και όχι με πλάκες.

----------


## sundance

ειναι κατι που ο εακ το θετει αλλα στην πραξη δεν εφαρμοζεται.

στην ερωτηση μου, υπαρχει απατ=ντηση?

----------


## Xάρης

Ο ΕΑΚ-2000 απαιτεί την προσομοίωση των κλιμάκων που δεν στηρίζονται ως πρόβολοι σε τοιχία.
Το αν ο μελετητής θα εφαρμόσει τον ΕΑΚ στο θέμα αυτό ή όχι είναι δικό του θέμα.
Το τι κάνουν άλλοι συνάδελφοι δεν μπορώ να το γνωρίζω, ούτε νομίζω ότι ορθό το να γενικεύουμε.

Απάντηση στο ερώτημά σου σου έδωσα. Προσομοιώνεις τους κλάδους της σκάλας με δοκούς.
Για το δ διάβασε το εγχειρίδιο χρήσης του Fespa (βλ. σελ. 258):
"*Περιπτώσεις που απαιτείται να οριστεί για κάποιους κόμβους ομάδα δ=0* 
...
Κόμβοι σε ενδιάμεση στάθμη (π.χ. μεσοδοκοί), όπου δεν υλοποιείται διάφραγμα και πιθανώς κόμβοι σε τμήματα της κάτοψης που δεν ανήκουν στο διάφραγμα."

----------


## sundance

παντως χαρη, σπανιως πληρειται η παραγραφος που αναφερεις.

σε μια μεζονετα, ακομη και αν εχεις ενα τοιχειο στην πλατη της σκαλας, παλι αυτη στηριζεται ως διερειστη και οχι ως προβολος, οποτε θελει προσομοιωση... (για πυρηνα δεν το συζητω καν σε μεζονετα...ασε που ισως σου στειλει το ΚΕΣ στην αλλη ακρη)

την συμπεριλαμβανει καποιος στο προσομοιωμα? ρητορικη ερωτηση...

----------


## sundance

σε αυτη την κλιμακα,λεω να κανω τους κλαδους διερειστους.

η μια στηριξη θα ειναι η μεσοδοκος (στο ενδιαμεσο πλατυσκαλο) και η αλλη η επαφη με την πλακα ανω και κατω (κοκκινες λωριδες).

το θεμα ειναι οτι θα εχω δοκους και υποστυλωματα μονο περιμετρικα (μωβ χρωμα), οποτε δεν μπορω να διαμορφωσω ενα πλατυσκαλο τριερειστο ανω και κατω για να λειτουργησει καλυτερα ως η δευτερη στηριξη της διερειστης, οποτε θα εχω στις κοκκινες γραμμες ενισχυμενη ζωνη.

πως θα το αντιμετωπιζατε? (χωρις να αλλαξουν οι συνθηκες στηριξης της κλιμακας, δλδ να παραμεινει διερειστη)

----------


## Xάρης

Για την επίλυση της πλάκας πολύ χρήσιμο είναι σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις το FePla ή όποιο άλλο πρόγραμμα επιφανειακών πεπερασμένων στοιχείων.

Η επίλυση της σκάλας μπορεί να γίνει προσομοιώνοντας την στο χώρο με γραμμικά στοιχεία. Το Fespa το κάνει αυτό και μπορείς να κάνεις μια επίλυση χωρίς σεισμό, μόνο για στατικά φορτία.

Το κοπιαστικό είναι η προσομοίωση της σκάλας στο χωρικό μοντέλο του κτηρίου. Σ' αυτό έχεις δώσει ήδη την απάντησή σου.

----------


## sundance

fepla δεν υπαρχει. ο προβληματισμος ειναι οτι η οριζοντια κοκκινη λωριδα-στηριξη του ενος κλαδου απεχει ~3μ απο την δοκο...εκει δεν ξερω τι βυθιση θα εχω και κατα ποσο μπορει να θεωρηθει στηριξη.

εσυ πως θα την στηριζες? με τοιχωματα και που? προκειται για 2οροφο.

----------


## Xάρης

Σου είπα παραπάνω τι θα έκανα.
Αν θέλεις την πιο απλή λύση, βάλε τοιχίο μορφής Γ στις δύο πλευρές της σκάλας και μία "οριζόντια" δοκό στη μέση του κτηρίου δίπλα στην σκάλα.

----------


## sundance

δηλαδη θα στηριζες την σκαλα σε πυρηνα (3x3)? δεν ειναι υπερβολη για μεζονετα?

το ΚΕΣ δεν ξεφευγει πολυ, αν δεν αντισταθμισεις τον πυρηνα με τοιχωματα διατασσοντας τα αντισυμμετρικα με αυτον?

----------


## sundance

> Σου είπα παραπάνω τι θα έκανα.
> Αν θέλεις την πιο απλή λύση, βάλε τοιχίο μορφής Γ στις δύο πλευρές της σκάλας και μία "οριζόντια" δοκό στη μέση του κτηρίου δίπλα στην σκάλα.


δεν θελει μονο οριζοντια αλλα και καθετη, για να πατησει το 1ο σκαλι.
βαζοντας τοιχειο Γ, μπαινει και μεσοδοκος(τριερειστη) ή παταει σαν διερειστη στα τοιχεια μονο?

----------


## Xάρης

Το πρώτο σκαλί εδράζεται στο έδαφος εκτός εάν υπάρχει υπόγειο. Υπάρχει;
Ακόμα και να υπάρχει υπόγειο δεν χρειάζεται "κάθετη" δοκός. Θεώρησε ότι πριν το 1ο σκαλί υπάρχει πλατύσκαλο 1,5μ. και η έδραση γίνεται στη δεξιά περιμετρική δοκό.

Η εσωτερική οριζόντια δοκός προτάθηκε από μένα αν δεν μπορείς να επιλύσεις την πλάκα ως μια με οπή.

Η λύση με το τοιχίο Γ στις δυο πλευρές της σκάλας δεν είναι η πιο απλή λύση αν δεν θέλει/μπορεί κάποιος να προσομοιώσει τη σκάλα όπως προβλέπει ο ΕΑΚ.

Αν σε τόσο μικρό και απλό διώροφο κτήριο με υπόγειο ( ; ) τοποθετήσεις τοιχίο 3μ.*3μ. Συζητάς για το ΚΕΣ;
Επίλεξε q=1,5.

----------

sundance

----------


## sundance

Ευχαριστώ!!! για την ακριβεια απο δεξια ειναι 1,60. η διασταση της πλακας στα δεξια ειναι 2,2x3,60, οποτε δεν θα ειναι προβολος αλλα 3ερειστη, κατι που βελτιωνει την κατασταση. αν ηταν ~διπλασια η μια διαστη απο την αλλη, αρα προβολος, θα το σκεφτομουν διπλα.

η εσωτερικη οριζοντια νομισα οτι πιο πολυ ειναι για την στηριξη του κλαδου της σκαλας που παταει εκει. και λογικο αλλωστε αφου η τριερειστη εκει εχει πλευρα 3μ. 

μια σκεψη μου για να την αποφυγω, ειναι να βαλω ενα τοιχειο που να πιανει τα 3-4 τελευταια σκαλια, οποτε να εδραστει εκει η σκαλα ως προβολος, και να ανακουφιστει η συνδεση της με την πλακα (χωρις δοκο). πως σου φαινεται? ημιμετρο ή ικανοποιητικη λυση?





> Αν σε τόσο μικρό και απλό διώροφο κτήριο με υπόγειο ( ; ) τοποθετήσεις τοιχίο 3μ.*3μ. Συζητάς για το ΚΕΣ;


τι εννοεις?


υγ. παντως και με φεπλα, δεν βοηθαει πολυ, διοτι στην αναλυση με πεπ/να απλα θα μεταβιβαστουν καποια φορτια στα σημεια εδρασης της σκαλας. το προβλημα ειναι, πως θα παραμορφωθει σε αυτα τα σημεια η πλακα, αφου η σκαλα ειναι στοιχειο αυξημενης δυσκαμψιας, κατι που δεν μπορει να ληφθει υποψη στο φεπλα.

----------


## Xάρης

Άντε και το ΚΕΣ είναι στην πάνω αριστερά γωνία και το κτήριο είναι εύστρεπτο και και και...
Πόσο θα καταπονηθεί αυτός ο στύλος στην κάτω αριστερή γωνία για να μας κάνει να ανησυχήσουμε;
Στύλος που θα έχει κάποια ελάχιστη διατομή για να ακγυρωθούν οι ράβδοι των δοκών, υποθέτω 40/40 με 8 ράβδους Φ18.
Ποιες θα είναι οι "φοβερές" μετακινήσεις;

Τζάμπα τα μπετά και τζάμπα τα λεφτά βέβαια αλλά ο καθένας κάνει τις επιλογές του.

Το FePla έχει δυνατότητες προσομοίωσης της στήριξης που δημιουργεί η σκάλα.
Τηλεφώνησε στην LH να σου πουν. Δουλειά τους είναι.

----------


## sundance

ευχαριστω!!

αυτο που λεω για τοιχειο στα τελευταια σκαλια, πως το βλεπεις?




> μια σκεψη μου για να την αποφυγω, ειναι να βαλω ενα τοιχειο που να  πιανει τα 3-4 τελευταια σκαλια, οποτε να εδραστει εκει η σκαλα ως  προβολος, και να ανακουφιστει η συνδεση της με την πλακα (χωρις δοκο).  πως σου φαινεται? ημιμετρο ή ικανοποιητικη λυση?


εσυ χαρη, αν καταλαβα καλα, θα εκανες κατι τετοιο? ολη η σκαλα θα παταει ως προβολος στα τοιχωματα, οποτε καμια αλλη στηριξη για αυτην (δοκοι κλπ)

----------


## sundance

οπου η κλιμακα πιανει σε τοιχωμα, αφηνετε αναμονες ή βλητρα και ρητινες?

----------


## Xάρης

> ευχαριστω!!εσυ χαρη, αν καταλαβα καλα, θα εκανες κατι τετοιο?


Όχι.

----------


## sundance

για προβολος ή αυτο ή τοιχειο στο φαναρι

----------


## Xάρης

Μην το βάλεις ως πρόβολο.
Φοβάμαι ότι ανακυκλώνουμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια!

----------


## sundance

δεν θα στηριχθει ως προβολος. 

αυτο που ρωταω, ειναι πως θα το στηριζες ως προβολος, αφου την προκρινες ως την καλυτερη λυση, αφου δεν θελει προσομοιωση η σκαλα στο μοντελο.

----------


## CFAK

Σεβαστή κάθε απειρία, στην αρχή όλοι έτσι είμαστε, αλλά φιλε sundance δεν το "ζάλισες" στην ανάλυση?

Ως πτυχωτός φορέας στον χώρο η σκάλα ουσιαστικά είναι αυτοφερόμενη, το σχήμα της εξασφαλίζει την ευστάθειά της (εννοώ μια συνηθισμένη σκάλα σαν αυτη που προτείνεις, οχι κάτι εξεζητημένο).

Έπρεπε να ασχολείσαι ήδη με την επόμενή σου μελέτη...

Φιλικά τα λέω, θεωρώντας ότι ασχολείσαι με ένα πρόβλημα της πράξης και όχι ακαδημαϊκά με την καλυτερη δυνατή επιλογή στατικού φορέα σκάλας.

----------

sundance

----------


## sundance

αυτοφερομενη μπορει να ειναι αλλα παιζει ρολο που και πως την στηριζεις.  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Xάρης

> ...αφου την προκρινες ως την καλυτερη λυση, αφου δεν θελει προσομοιωση η σκαλα στο μοντελο.


Προφανώς δεν το διατύπωσα καλά διότι άλλο κατάλαβες απ' αυτό που είπα.
Είναι γεγονός ότι ο ΕΑΚ απαιτεί την προσομοίωση της σκάλας στο χωρικό μοντέλο όταν αυτή δεν στηρίζεται ως πρόβολος.
Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει πάντα και παντού να στηρίζεις τη σκάλα ως πρόβολο.
Εσύ είπες ότι:
 α) συνηθίζεται και 
β) εσύ προσωπικά δεν προσομοιώνεις τη σκάλα στο στατικό μοντέλο.

Αυτό (α) είναι δική σου εκτίμηση, δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω τι κάνει ο ένας και τι ο άλλος συνάδελφος και (β) δικό σου θέμα.

Δεν "πρόκρινα" ως καλύτερη καμιά λύση. 
Οι επιλογές σου είναι οι εξής:
1) Στηρίζεις την σκάλα ως πρόβολο ώστε να μην τη προσομοιώσεις στο στατικό μοντέλο. Στην περίπτωση αυτή θέλεις τοιχία ή δοκούς για κάθε σκαλί που θα στηριχθεί ως πρόβολος.
2) Δεν στηρίζεις τη σκάλα ως πρόβολο και την προσομοιώνεις στο χωρικό μοντέλο.
3) Δεν στηρίζεις τη σκάλα ως πρόβολο και ΔΕΝ την προσομοιώνεις στο χωρικό μοντέλο μη τηρώντας τη σχετική διάταξη του ΕΑΚ.

Διαλέγεις και παίρνεις. Εσύ είσαι ο μελετητής, δικός σου ο πελάτης, εσύ γνωρίζεις τις δυνατότητες σου και τα εργαλεία που έχεις, δική σου και η ευθύνη.

Σταματώ όμως εδώ. Αν πάλι δεν είμαι κατανοητός φοβάμαι ότι κάτι πρέπει να κάνω για να μπορέσω να διατυπώνω πιο ξεκάθαρα τη σκέψη μου. Μέχρι τότε θα σωπάσω. :Αβέβαιος:

----------


## sundance

δεν λεμε κατι διαφορετικο. 

ευχαριστω για την συνομιλια.

----------


## sundance

αυτο δεν απαντηθηκε

οπου η κλιμακα πιανει σε τοιχωμα (λειτουργια προβολου), αφηνετε αναμονες στο τοιχειο ή βλητρα και ρητινες μετα την σκυροδετηση?

----------


## CFAK

Αυτό σωστά το εντοπίζεις. 
1) αφήνεις αναμονές χυτεύοντας τον πυρήνα μέχρι το υψόμετρο της γραμμής ανάβασης και συνεχίζεις μετά σε 2η φάση σκυροδέτησης
2) χυτεύσεις σε μία φάση αφήνοντας κενό μεταξύ των σανιδιών του ξυλοτύπου (περίπου 1,0 πόντο) από όπου διέρχονται τα άνω σίδερα προβόλου των σκαλοπατιών
3) τα βλήτρα με τις ρητίνες δεν τα συνιστώ γιατί και να τα κάνεις ορθά πάλι δεν επιτυγχάνεις το απαιτούμενο μήκος αγκύρωσης. Σε αυτην την περίπτωση η σκάλα είναι καλύτερα να εδράζεται στους δυο μονο διαδοχικούς ορόφους χωρίς καμία σύνδεση με το τοιχείο. Μην αναησυχείς για την σκάλα, να ανησυχείς περισσοτερο για την παραδοχή της φέρουσας ικανότητα του εδάφους για παράδειγμα, που εύκολα υιοθετούμε και είναι απείρως πιο επικίνδυνη η μη επαλήθευσή της για το σύνολο του κτιρίου.

----------


## sundance

ευχαριστω για την απαντηση!!!

οσον αφορα το 1, τις αναμονες τις αγκυρωνεις μεσα στο σωμα του τοιχειου με αγκιστρο στην ακρη (οπως στις δοκους)? ή με διαμορφωση κλειστου συνδετηρα οπως στα τσερκομπαλκονα?  το μηκος των αναμονων?

----------


## CFAK

Αγκυρώνω μέσα στο σώμα του τοιχείου. Μην ανησυχεις για την άμεση στρέψη στη θέση της πάκτωσης και πως αυτή παραλαμβάνεται, γιατι καθώς η γραμμή ανάβασης στρίβει η κάμψη της κάθε βαθμίδας αντιστηρίζει την στρέψη και αντίστροφα.
Η σκυροδέτηση σε φάσεις είναι η πιο σωστή αντιμετώπιση τέτοιων ζητημάτων, ωστόσο κάθε στήσιμο αντλίας χρεώνεται έξτρα, πράγμα που προσπαθούμε να αποφύγουμε για μείωση του κόστους. Όταν πιεζόμαστε από το κόστος (σχεδόν πάντα πλέον) είναι καλύτερα να "κόβουμε" από την σκάλα, στηθαία, όπλιση οπών σε τοιχεία κλπ, και άλλα δευτερεύοντα σημεία και ας είμαστε αδιαπραγμάτευτοι στα πρωτεύοντα (ακύρωση ακραίας δοκού σε υποστήλωμα κλπ)

----------

sundance

----------


## sundance

ευχαριστω!!!! υπαρχει καποια λεπτομερεια διαμορφωσης του οπλισμου σκαλας που λειτουργει ως προβολος?

(για την αγκυρωση  ακραίας δοκού σε υποστήλωμα, θα εκτιμουσα την απαντηση σου *εδω*)

----------


## Xάρης

Πρόβολος είναι. Πώς υποθέτεις ότι θα οπλίζεται;

----------


## sundance

υπαρχουν λεπτα σημεια, δεν κανω υποθεσεις. κατω οπλισμος μπαινει? αγκιστρο γινεται στην ελευθερη παρεια? η αγκυρωση του κυριως οπλισμου ακολουθει τους κανονες της δοκου ή της πλακας?

----------


## Xάρης

Υποθέσεις βάσει των γνώσεων σου. Όχι προφητείες.

Οπλισμός πότε χρειάζεται;
Γιατί στους προβόλους τοποθετούμε και κάτω οπλισμό;
Υπάρχουν οι ίδιες συνθήκες και στις σκάλες που στηρίζονται ως πρόβολοι;
Είναι οι κλίμακες στοιχεία με αυξημένες απαιτήσεις πλαστιμότητας;

----------


## sundance

σωστες οι ερωτησεις.

απλα κυριως ρωταω για το κατασκευαστικο του θεματος, που πολλες φορες διαφερει απο το θεωρητικο.

----------


## sundance

> Σχεδόν πάντοτε έχω τοιχία γύρω από τη σκάλα. Οπότε τα σκαλοπάτια λειτουργούν ως πρόβολοι και διαστασιολογούνται ανάλογα.


Γενικα βαθμιδοφοροι που πατανε σε τοιχωμα ανωδομης ή υπογειου και εχουν προβολικη λειτουργια, συνηθιζεται στην σκυροδετηση:


να πεφτουν κοστουμι με το τοιχωμα, μεχρι το υψος που συνανταει ο  βαθμιδοφορος το τοιχωμα και μετα το υπολοιπο (υψος του τοιχωματος)?Μια αλλη τακτικη ειναι να πεφτει ολο το τοιχωμα, να μενουν αναμονες  και μετα να σκυροδετειται η σκαλα. Το μειονεκτημα, ειναι οτι εχουμε  αρμο διακοπης εργασιων στην βαση του προβολου (των σκαλοπατιων), κατι  που νομιζω εν μερει χαλαει την προβολικη λειτουργια τους.Γινεται να σκυροδετηθει η σκαλα και ολο το τοιχωμα (στο υψος  οροφου) μαζι? Πιστευω πως οχι, διοτι θα χυνεται το μπετον απο τα  καλουπια της σκαλας οταν θα φτασει σε ανωτερη σταθμη στο τοιχωμα. 

Τι εφαρμοζεις και ποια η αποψη σου?

----------

